# LE Wilson case trimmer



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I have this old LE Wilson case trimmer that I havent used in awhile. Are these pretty good or should I upgrade to something else?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a wilson trimmer also. Id say that theyre one of the most consistent trimmers on the market. I also use mine as a concentricity gaugd because its machined so well. Works well also. 
Xdeano


----------



## seagiant (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi,
You have the BEST manual case trimmer made by man!!!!


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah i have been using it religiously. works like a dream


----------

